# EOS-M Annoyances



## iMagic (Jul 26, 2013)

So I threw my new M in my pocket to walk around. Then I noticed something growing in my pocket (no not that) and it was getting warm. I take out the camera and it was on. So it turns out it is fairly easy to hit the on/off button in my pocket. I also noticed that when off the Play button activates the lens in and out one time. So that button is annoying too. 

I don't know if I will be able to pocket this thing.


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know why the Play button turns the camera on, but I wish it didn't. When I pick the camera up or take it out of its bag, my thumb often falls on that button and switches it on unintentionally. It would be nice to be able to disable that feature - maybe a firmware update?? Canon???


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2013)

bainsybike said:


> I don't know why the Play button turns the camera on, but I wish it didn't. When I pick the camera up or take it out of its bag, my thumb often falls on that button and switches it on unintentionally. It would be nice to be able to disable that feature - maybe a firmware update?? Canon???



It's because that's what they play button does on P&S cameras. Turns them on and wakes them up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why the Play button turns the camera on, but I wish it didn't. When I pick the camera up or take it out of its bag, my thumb often falls on that button and switches it on unintentionally. It would be nice to be able to disable that feature - maybe a firmware update?? Canon???
> ...



Not exactly. Pressing the play button on my S95/S100 turns it on in 'playback mode' - the lens doesn't extend. On the M, the lens (inner barrel) extends.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > bainsybike said:
> ...



Oh, good point. I thought he was referring that it turns the camera back on, but just in review mode. I haven't played around enough with it to see that it actives the lens extension as if it was in take photos mode


----------



## BL (Jul 27, 2013)

no "standby" mode. wouldn't be a problem if it didn't take so long to turn on


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2013)

no remote jack, but I knew that before I bought it.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2013)

also, I wish that one of these chinese companies would make a modestly priced tilt adaptor for the ef-m mount, they make plenty for the m43 cameras and sony nex, surely an ef-m one must be possible.

There is an expensive nikon to ef-m tilt shift adaptor, but I see m43 tilt only adaptors for a quarter of the price.

A system where there are lots of cheap lenses, say minolta MD tilt adaptor to EF-m?

NB> These annoyances are down to my expectations, not necessarily the fault of the camera.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 27, 2013)

It is annoying. Almost every time when I pulled it out of the camera bag, it got turned on because I accidentally pressed the Play button.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 27, 2013)

How about the M always "on"? Take a pic the walk to another location while holding the camera and it is continuously working/buzzing/using the battery. Can I change a setting to stop this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> How about the M always "on"? Take a pic the walk to another location while holding the camera and it is continuously working/buzzing/using the battery. Can I change a setting to stop this?



Yes, turn off continuous focus.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, turn off continuous focus.



Yet another "aha" moment! Thanks.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, turn off continuous focus.
> ...



Lots of them in the manual, hate to say it, but it's a good starting point, especially as it's quite unlike any other EOS you'll have ever used before.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 29, 2013)

Is there a way to hit a button to "magnify' to view after image has been taken? It seems like only way is to use the touchscreen and spread with fingers. On my DSLR, I have the "set" button assigned to magnify the image to check focus, etc.


----------



## DRR (Jul 29, 2013)

Wish there was a menu item to semi-permanently disable touch shutter. 

There have been a couple of times where I left the camera on, slung it over my shoulder, and due to contact with my body or elbow or something, touch shutter was turned on via the button on the touchscreen, and it began taking pictures.

The funny thing is that some of these accidental exposures are interesting - like surprise street photography. Still, I never use touch shutter and I wish I could have it not waste battery/card space.


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

DRR said:


> Wish there was a menu item to semi-permanently disable touch shutter.
> 
> There have been a couple of times where I left the camera on, slung it over my shoulder, and due to contact with my body or elbow or something, touch shutter was turned on via the button on the touchscreen, and it began taking pictures.
> 
> The funny thing is that some of these accidental exposures are interesting - like surprise street photography. Still, I never use touch shutter and I wish I could have it not waste battery/card space.



There is a soft button (touchscreen) on the bottom left. Make sure you press info until you see basic exposure settings and then you'll see it. It looks like a hand and says "off". That lets you toggle touch shutter. Hit info two more times and you wont see any more options. Should be safe to touch now as all it will do is auto focus. You can switch the beep noise off too so you wont hear it when its bouncing about.


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Is there a way to hit a button to "magnify' to view after image has been taken? It seems like only way is to use the touchscreen and spread with fingers. On my DSLR, I have the "set" button assigned to magnify the image to check focus, etc.



Why? Touchscreen method is faster and easier.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to hit a button to "magnify' to view after image has been taken? It seems like only way is to use the touchscreen and spread with fingers. On my DSLR, I have the "set" button assigned to magnify the image to check focus, etc.
> ...



Except when I inadvertently swipe to the previous image instead of zooming - that doesn't happen with a button press.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to hit a button to "magnify' to view after image has been taken? It seems like only way is to use the touchscreen and spread with fingers. On my DSLR, I have the "set" button assigned to magnify the image to check focus, etc.
> ...



It'd be nice if there was a button we could set for that. Reason being, if I'm holding the camera one handed, I can still zoom in and move around if I have just the right hand, while otherwise I need to at a minimum either rest it on something, or use both hands. Honestly, it was a bit confusing at first before I realized it supported multi-touch gestures. A case of RTFM really.


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



Can u imagine if it was swipe to delete? Now that would be a problem! Btw is your touchscreen set to stantard or sensitive?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> Btw is your touchscreen set to stantard or sensitive?



Standard.


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



I knew that function, read about it, wanted it and when I got it .... Forgot all about it and did the same thing! I was like "how do you zoom in??" And then the realization "ah! Touchscreen!" 

I think it's just habit. But yeah I think the M isn't really meant to be a "one handed effort" kinda camera like others where you can do all manner of one handed complexities! (My fave is zooming in or out using my middle finger.)


----------



## Invertalon (Jul 29, 2013)

My biggest peeve of the EOS-M is the damn touch-shutter button. This option should really be enabled in menu only, not on the main screen. I constantly have to turn it off because it always ends up on, taking random pictures. The only work-around is hitting the info button until no information is displayed on the rear screen. I just use that now to avoid that issue. 

That is my only problem, though. All else is great with the camera.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 29, 2013)

Invertalon said:


> My biggest peeve of the EOS-M is the damn touch-shutter button. This option should really be enabled in menu only, not on the main screen. I constantly have to turn it off because it always ends up on, taking random pictures. The only work-around is hitting the info button until no information is displayed on the rear screen. I just use that now to avoid that issue.
> 
> That is my only problem, though. All else is great with the camera.



I like having it on the screen. I find it convenient to quickly turn it off or on


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 29, 2013)

My big gripe is the standoff used on the EF to M adapter - it's too short and you can't swap the adapter on and off the body with a tripod plate attached.

Toss in the issue with there being no normal strap attachment point available, I've got a wrist strap attached to the tripod mount.

The Continuous AF kills batteries - disabling that doubled the shots I got out of a charge.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 29, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> My big gripe is the standoff used on the EF to M adapter - it's too short and you can't swap the adapter on and off the body with a tripod plate attached.
> 
> Toss in the issue with there being no normal strap attachment point available, I've got a wrist strap attached to the tripod mount.
> 
> The Continuous AF kills batteries - disabling that doubled the shots I got out of a charge.



I used one of the strap lugs to attach a wrist strap. This leaves the tripod mount free


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 29, 2013)

Can turn off "touch shutter" through menus or right on the screen. Turn on the camera and hit the info button until the touchscreen is propagated with icons. you will see touch shutter on the lower left and, by hitting that icon, can turn it on or off.


----------



## DRR (Jul 29, 2013)

I will try the suggestion for turning off touch shutter - hope that will help.

My only other gripe is that I hate the camera lugs, wish they were either a standard strap like a Rebel.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Can turn off "touch shutter" through menus or right on the screen. Turn on the camera and hit the info button until the touchscreen is propagated with icons. you will see touch shutter on the lower left and, by hitting that icon, can turn it on or off.



I guess the point is that if you like seeing the shooting info and thus have it displayed, and put the M in your pocket or as it hangs from the strap, the touch shutter can be inadvertently turned on, then the M would take picture after picture.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Can turn off "touch shutter" through menus or right on the screen. Turn on the camera and hit the info button until the touchscreen is propagated with icons. you will see touch shutter on the lower left and, by hitting that icon, can turn it on or off.
> ...



Like me. I like seeing the shooting info, and have accidentally turned on the touch shutter more than once. Fortunately never put it in my pocket and have it keep firing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Like me. I like seeing the shooting info, and have accidentally turned on the touch shutter more than once. Fortunately never put it in my pocket and have it keep firing.



Hasn't actually happened to me. I carry mine in a Dashpoint 20 on my belt, nothing to activate the touch screen. I do sometimes turn it on with the play button when pulling it out, though.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Like me. I like seeing the shooting info, and have accidentally turned on the touch shutter more than once. Fortunately never put it in my pocket and have it keep firing.
> ...



That's usually when I accidentally turn it on (without realizing it). When pulling it out while also turning it on and handling it to bring it up to normal shooting grip.


----------



## T3HeavyShop (Jul 29, 2013)

Half pressing the shutter button doesn't lock in the exposure in AV mode.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

T3HeavyShop said:


> Half pressing the shutter button doesn't lock in the exposure in AV mode.



Why do you expect it to? It doesn't on a dSLR, at least not on mine. That's why there's an AE Lock button...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> T3HeavyShop said:
> 
> 
> > Half pressing the shutter button doesn't lock in the exposure in AV mode.
> ...



So _thats_ what that button is for


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Like me. I like seeing the shooting info, and have accidentally turned on the touch shutter more than once. Fortunately never put it in my pocket and have it keep firing.
> ...



Version 2 of the firmware certainly is an improvement in focus speed. The release came out just last month so I wonder if they will release any more firmware for a camera that looks like it will be discontinued. Any speculation? I too would like to disable the touch shutter from the menu as well as disable the "play" wake up button to only work when the camera has been turned on. My opinion is that any camera should stay sleeping until it is turned on if only to save the battery. Canon is so close to having a really nice camera here, I hope they go the extra few inches and take care of these two very annoying issues.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Like me. I like seeing the shooting info, and have accidentally turned on the touch shutter more than once. Fortunately never put it in my pocket and have it keep firing.
> ...



Used to happen to me as well. Now I pull it out with my _Nikon_ wrist strap and avoid that nasty little button.


----------

